
Ask HN: Posting to a personal blog vs submitting guest posts? - colinmcd
Posting to my personal blog can feel like shouting into the void, so I&#x27;m trying to figure out if there&#x27;s a smarter way to go about this.<p>I have several draft blog posts written and I&#x27;m trying to decide whether to post them to my personal site or try to submit them as guest posts to an established blog with an audience. Has anyone had success (in terms of exposure&#x2F;traffic not money) writing guest posts for a major dev blog, e.g. Hackernoon, CSS Tricks, freeCodeCamp? Any advice on how to think about this?
======
code-faster
Posting both on your own blog and others is called "blog syndication", it's a
common practice that's googleable.

